
Ask HN: What are the unwritten responsibilities of being a senior developer? - gtirloni
E.g. even if you&#x27;re just discussing an idea or making a suggestion, your words have extra weight and some people will find it hard to disagree with you.
======
therealmarv
Keep in mind it's a made up term by your current company and no qualification
whatsoever. And so it varies a lot between different companies what the
meaning of the word senior is! Senior there, junior there, no title/rank
there.

Sincerely a CEO of my own company :p

